# Slight bump under nostril... Any ideas?



## citrinedreams (Jul 28, 2016)

Here there, I just noticed this morning that my buddy Conan has a slight raised slightly bruised looking bump under his nostril. 
I'm going to take him to the vet when I get paid next week if it doesn't go away but I'm just concerned and I couldnt find anything on google that looked similar.
Is this like an emergency or something? Hopefully not, because the ones I saw on google where waaayyyy gross compared to him. He's also sort of molting if that helps, he was born April 27th of this year too so he's still quite young.
He seems fine, happy and talky as usual and it doesnt hurt because I lightly poked it and didnt get a reaction at all.
Here's some pics!:


----------



## citrinedreams (Jul 28, 2016)

I asked the breeder I bought him from and she said it could be a pimple or something... Can they get pimples? 
Also, awkwardly enough not 10 minutes before I got the email he started humping my foot and the couch, while hissing, which he has never done before.. Could it be some sort of bird puberty? lol, this is weird. Now that I think about it he has been more squealy and aggressive lately too..


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm not sure about the bump, I never noticed anything like that on my birds. If tiels have pores, which they probably do, they can definitely get pimples. That being said, pimples are not a sign of birdie puberty.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*slight bump*

I am not a vet of course, but it looks like an area of dry skin. Like us, 'tiels can have flaky dry skin. Does it look sore at all? It doesn't appear red in the pics. I'd certainly keep an eye on it and even take him to your vet for your peace of mind. Hope everything is okay!


----------



## citrinedreams (Jul 28, 2016)

Thanks for the replies!
It looks the same if not better than yesterday... You mentioned dry skin, I was just looking at him more this morning and definitely his face seems dry! Are there things I can do about that or is that normal? 
Yeah I think unless it just goes away by the time I get paid then I still will take him to the vet. It's odd but not alarming looking so I don't know... 
I'll keep you updated! :blue lovie:


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Looks like a feather cyst or an abscess to me.


----------

